# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  SIEMENS VS08G2511/17

## sofiad

Γεια σας 
Εχω την σκούπα SIEMENS VS08G2511/17  

Η σκουπιτσα  μου έκανε ενα θόρυβο περίεργο δεν έβγαζε σπίθες και δεν μύριζε ( έχω  εμπειρία σε καμένες σκούπες ) απλα εκανε εναν περίεργο θόρυβο αφού έκανα  την δουλίτσα μου σαν καλό κορίτσι μιας και ρούφαγε κανονικά ακόμα είπα  να την ανοίξω να δω τι συμβαίνει, Είδα πως είχε φύγει η σακουλα και το  φίλτρο απο την θέση της ( πιθανόν να έπαιζε κανένα μικρο μαζί της πριν)  οποτε σκέφτηκα πως θα είχε πάρει σκουπίδια μέσα στο μοτέρ της. Άρχισα   να ξεσυναρμολογω την σκουπα και έφτασα στο μοτέρ μέσα βρήκα ένα  κομματάκι απο στρατιωτακι και πολυ χνουδόσκονη. Μάλλον το στρατιώτακι  έκανε αυτον τον θορυβο. Ικανοποιημένη πως γλίτωσα την σκούπα μου,  έστειλα και τον άντρα να πάει στο συνεργείο να φυσήξει το μοτέρ να είμαι  και σίγουρη πως γυάλισε καλά μιας και είχε πάρει μπόλικη χνουδοσκονη  μ'εσα στα φτερακια αυτα που γυρίζουν και μοιάζουν με το ανεμιστηρακι του  υπολογιστη ( θα καταλαβαίνεται  τι εννοώ) , ξεκίνησα να δένω την  σπουπίτσα μου μια χαρα το μοτέρ στην θέση κούμπωσε του έπλυνα και ένα  χοντρό σαν φίλτρο που ήταν λίγο βρόμικο ολα τέλεια ΑΛΛΑ... Η ΠΛΑΚΕΤΑ ΠΟΥ  ΠΑΕΙ? Eαν ειναι εύκολο θα σας παρακαλούσα μια φωτογραφία να δω πως και  που κουμπώνει η πλακέτα θα σας ήμουν υπόχρεη. 
Μην μου πείτε κουκλίτσα μου στην κουζίνα σου ............
Έχω  μεγάλη εμπειρία από τέτοιου είδους σκαλίσματα καθώς. Ανοίγω πλυντήρια  πιάτων, ρούχων (άλλαξα ιμάντα μόνη μου), ψυγείο , φωτιστικά τοποθετώ  (έχω τα κατάλληλα σύνεργα πάντα) ότι έχει ένα σπίτι και οτι μπορείτε να  φανταστείτε τα φτιάχνω μόνη μου. Αυτή την φορά δεν ξέρω πως την πάτησα  συνήθως βγάζω φώτο η ψάχνω στο youtube το ανάλογο βίντεο αλλά μου φάνηκε  εξαιρετικά εύκολο. να μην τα πολυλογώ δεν βρήκα κάτι σχετικό. οπότε  έστω και μια απλή φώτο θα με βοηθούσε. 

σας ανεβάζω και φώτο να δείτε πως την κατάντησα. 

σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ τον πρότερων. 

unnamed.jpgunnamed2.jpg

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ακολούθησε τα σχετικά κουμπιά χειρισμού της πλακέτας (μαζί με το καπάκι) και αυτά θα σε καθοδηγήσουν για την ακριβή θέση της πλακέτας .

----------


## sofiad

> Ακολούθησε τα σχετικά κουμπιά χειρισμού της πλακέτας (μαζί με το καπάκι) και αυτά θα σε καθοδηγήσουν για την ακριβή θέση της πλακέτας .


έχω δοκιμάσει κάθε πιθανό συνδυασμό δεν λέει να κουμπώσει πουθενά. Να υποθέσω από εκεί προγραμματίζει και δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ?? Ανέβασα και άλλες φώτο μπας και είναι ποιο κατατοπιστικές με την πλακέτα. 

εκει που ειναι το καλώδιο έχει δυο συρματάκια αλλα δεν ξέρω που κλειδώνουν πάνω στην πλακέτα. και μετα υπάρχει ενα καφε πραγματάκι που προεξέχει και αυτο λογικά θα είναι κατι σαν κλιπ αλλα δεν μπορώ να το χωρέσω πουθενα. και πρώτα εβγαλα το καπάκι του μοτερ και μετά την πλακέτα εχει ενα κενο για να περάσει το καλώδιακι της.    :frown:  

unnamed3.jpgunnamed4.jpgunnamed5.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό το μπλε τετράγωνο εξάρτημα στην πλακέτα στην τελευταία φωτο είναι το ρυθμιστικό της ταχύτητας. Μέσα από την τρύπα που έχει στο κέντρο του πρέπει να περνάει ο άξονας του κουμπιού ρύθμισης ταχύτητας της σκούπας. Δεν σε βοηθάει αυτό;

----------


## andyferraristi

Επιπλέον αυτού που γράφει ο Φίλιππος, στην ίδια φωτογραφία επάνω αριστερά βλέπω τα δύο ελάσματα που πηγαίνουν και θηλυκώνουν στα λαμάκια του καρουλιού του καλωδίου. Επομένως τη φορά την έχεις. Ποσπάθησε να βρεις και οδηγούς ώστε να τοποθετηθεί σωστά ...

----------


## andyferraristi

Με κόκκινους κύκλους σου σημειώνω τα ελάσματα στην πλακέτα και τις αντίστοιχες υποδοχές στο καρούλι του καλώδιου. Με μπλε κύκλους σου σημειώνω τους διαδρόμους που μάλλον θα πάει να συρταρώσει η πλακέτα ....

unnamed5.jpg

----------


## sofiad

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια σας. τα κατάφερα και την έδεσα όπως μου είπατε κουμπώνει. δεν ξέρω πως μπερδεύτηκα και νόμιζα πως ήταν ξαπλωμένη. μια χαρά ειναι η σκουπιτσα μου, είναι λίγο διαφορετική στον θόρυβο οχι πολυ ομως πιστεύω να αντέξει έτσι λίγο παραπάνω. Αν δεν την άνοιγα δεν νομίζω να είχε πολύ ακόμα ζωή. 

 :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Papas00zas

Οπότε θα σε χρειαστούμε σιγουρα καποια στιγμη.....

----------

